# Gaming Pc im dauerbetrieb Gut oder Schlecht ?



## GaryEich (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir vor kurzen einen Gaming Pc gebaut. i7 4790k, gtx780ti, seasonic 550w gold, asus z97-ar....

mein pc läuft fast ohne unterbrechung und wenn eine unterbrechung stattfindet, meistens im engeriesparmodus oder nur kurz herunter- und wieder rauffahren. es wird viel gespielt.

Die Frage: Ist diese Hardware dafür geeignet im Dauerbetrieb zu sein und kann die Pc Leistung durch Dauerbetrieb dauerhaft dadurch sinken.

gruß

Ps. ich hoffe das ich hier in dem richtigen Thema bin für meine Frage.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Oktober 2014)

Solange alles ausreichend gekühlt ist, überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Scalon (11. Oktober 2014)

Die Leistung dürfte durch den Dauerbetrieb nicht sinken, es sei denn durch den Dauerbetrieb entsteht eine so große Hitze dass throttl(e?)ing stattfindet.
Dauerbetrieb würde ich persönlich auch nicht empfehlen, da im niedrigen Lastbereich die Effizienz beim Netzteil rapide sinkt, dh von deinen 80+% sind nur noch 30% oder gar weniger vorhanden


----------



## Goyoma (11. Oktober 2014)

GaryEich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mir vor kurzen einen Gaming Pc gebaut. i7 4790k, gtx780ti, seasonic 550w gold, asus z97-ar....
> 
> ...


 

Im Grunde genommen vollkommen egal solange alles kühl bleibt.

Aber ich hoffe das du wenigstens noch schläfst. Das lange zocken ist für den Rechner kein Problem, für Dich aber schon eher


----------



## keinnick (11. Oktober 2014)

Warum läuft die Kiste denn eigentlich im Dauerbetrieb? Du sitzt sicher nicht 24/7 davor, oder? Leistung wirst Du dadurch nicht verlieren aber die Komponenten altern dementsprechend schneller (Kondensatoren etc.).


----------



## GaryEich (11. Oktober 2014)

@keinick, spielen und filme gucken ist mein hobby. dann schläft man auch mal ein während der pc noch an ist. und am nächsten tag bleibt er grade an. so passiert das.

Ok, also für die hardware kein problem, nur das netzteil verliert effizienz.

Wie wirkt sich ein effizienzverlust aus? und wie kann ich das verhindern? Wofür ist eigentlich diese effizenz genau gedacht?


----------



## Goyoma (11. Oktober 2014)

GaryEich schrieb:


> @keinick, spielen und filme gucken ist mein hobby. dann schläft man auch mal ein während der pc noch an ist. und am nächsten tag bleibt er grade an. so passiert das.
> 
> Ok, also für die hardware kein problem, nur das netzteil verliert effizienz.
> 
> Wie wirkt sich ein effizienzverlust aus? und wie kann ich das verhindern? Wofür ist eigentlich diese effizenz genau gedacht?


 
Versuche mal ein bisschen weniger am Rechner zu sitzen 

Das Netzteil verliert nicht direkt an Effizienz, sondern die verbauten Komponenten im NT altern wesentlich schneller. Das ist ganz normal.

Man sollte seinem Rechner eben auch mal eine Pause gönnen!


----------



## keinnick (11. Oktober 2014)

GaryEich schrieb:


> Ok, also für die hardware kein problem, nur das netzteil verliert effizienz.
> 
> Wie wirkt sich ein effizienzverlust aus? und wie kann ich das verhindern? Wofür ist eigentlich diese effizenz genau gedacht?



Die Effizienz ist für nichts "gedacht", sondern gibt an - wie der Name schon sagt - wie effizient das NT ist. Bei einer Effizienz von 50% musst Du 500W aus der Steckdose ziehen, damit das NT 250W an die Komponenten liefert. Der Rest löst sich in Abwärme auf.

Davon abgesehen: Nicht nur das NT "leidet" im Dauerbetrieb, sondern auch alle restlichen Komponenten wie Mainboard, Graka, HDDs usw.

Wie bei den meisten Geräten würde ich den Betrieb auf die tatsächliche Nutzungsdauer beschränken. Dein Toaster läuft ja vermutlich auch nicht 24/7.


----------



## Brehministrator (11. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Effizienz ist für nichts "gedacht", sondern gibt an - wie der Name schon sagt - wie effizient das NT ist. Bei einer Effizienz von 50% musst Du 500W aus der Steckdose ziehen, damit das NT 250W an die Komponenten liefert. Der Rest löst sich in Abwärme auf.


 Streng genommen lösen sich 100% der Leistung, die aus der Steckdose gezogen werden, in Abwärme auf, da ein PC keine mechanische Arbeit verrichtet  Wenn also 500W aus der Steckdose entnommen werden, werden auch exakt 500W Wärme freigesetzt.  Das ist aber Krümelkackerei meinerseits ^^ Eine hohe Effizienz ist natürlich trotzdem wichtig, weil dadurch der Gesamtstromverbrauch sinkt


----------



## keinnick (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja, Herr Doktor!  (+1)


----------



## GaryEich (11. Oktober 2014)

Jedenfalls wird der Pc mit der Zeit schlechter in seiner Leistung. Mich würde halt interessieren welches Teil am schnellsten schwächelt.

Wenn ihr ein Teil nennen müsstet welches am ehsten schwächelt, würdet ihr dann sagen das es dann das Nt ist?


----------



## Brehministrator (11. Oktober 2014)

GaryEich schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wird der Pc mit der Zeit schlechter in seiner Leistung.


 Nein, eben nicht. Die Komponenten altern, werden aber dadurch nicht langsamer, nicht mal ein bisschen. Der PC bleibt exakt gleich schnell, bis irgendwann aufgrund der Alterung ein Teil kaputt geht, dann geht er gar nicht mehr.

Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass die Hardware über die Zeit allmählich langsamer wird. Wenn man trotzdem diese Beobachtung macht, liegt es zu 100% an der Software. Dann einfach mal Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen 

*Edit:*


GaryEich schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ein Teil nennen müsstet welches am ehsten schwächelt, würdet ihr dann sagen das es dann das Nt ist?



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Wenn man ordentliche Teile für seinen PC kauft (also z.B. kein Chinaböller als NT), dann hält der gesamte PC locker > 5 Jahre Dauerbetrieb aus, ohne Pause. Und nach 5 Jahren wird eh langsam ein neuer PC fällig  Natürlich kann immer mal ein Teil auch vorzeitig kaputt gehen, aber das ist nicht die Regel.


----------



## hodenbussard (11. Oktober 2014)

Bezahlst Deinen Strom selbst ?? 
Wenn das mit Ja beantwortest,mach die Möhre aus wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird.


----------



## Goyoma (11. Oktober 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Die Komponenten altern, werden aber dadurch nicht langsamer, nicht mal ein bisschen. Der PC bleibt exakt gleich schnell, bis irgendwann aufgrund der Alterung ein Teil kaputt geht, dann geht er gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass die Hardware über die Zeit allmählich langsamer wird. Wenn man trotzdem diese Beobachtung macht, liegt es zu 100% an der Software. Dann einfach mal Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen


 
Genau so ist es.

An das OS denken die wenigsten...


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2014)

SSDs werden bei hoher täglicher Schreiblast durchaus langsamer.


----------



## Brehministrator (11. Oktober 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> SSDs werden bei hoher täglicher Schreiblast durchaus langsamer.


 Also wenn sie relativ voll sind, werden sie natürlich langsamer, das ist klar. Aber meiner Ansicht nach erreichen sie spätestens durch eine komplette Formatierung wieder 100% der Nenngeschwindigkeit. Ist aber möglich, dass ich mich irre. Hast du eine Begründung dafür oder eine Quelle, die deine Aussage bestätigt?


----------



## jamie (11. Oktober 2014)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Bezahlst Deinen Strom selbst ??
> Wenn das mit Ja beantwortest,mach die Möhre aus wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird.


 
Warum nur wenn er selber zahlt?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Also wenn sie relativ voll sind, werden sie natürlich langsamer, das ist klar. Aber meiner Ansicht nach erreichen sie spätestens durch eine komplette Formatierung wieder 100% der Nenngeschwindigkeit. Ist aber möglich, dass ich mich irre. Hast du eine Begründung dafür oder eine Quelle, die deine Aussage bestätigt?


 
Toshiba HG6 256 GB im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## Brehministrator (11. Oktober 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Toshiba HG6 256 GB im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


 Die haben die SSD doch gar nicht formatiert/geleert, und dann nochmal getestet? Dass eine SSD langsamer wird, wenn man sie sehr stark vollschreibt, ist mir klar. Ich meinte ja aber, dass sie wieder schnell wird, wenn man sie formatiert. Das wird in dem von dir genannten Test leider gar nicht überprüft.


----------



## Jaho (11. Oktober 2014)

Gehst du eigentlich auch mal zur Schule oder Arbeiten?


----------



## crae (12. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst übrigens unter Energieeinstellungen einstellen, dass sich der Pc nach einer bestimmten Zeit von alleine abschält...Dann schläfste ein und das Teil fährt dann selber runter.


----------



## GaryEich (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe die Beobachtung gemacht das meine Pc immer mit der Zeit schlechter werden. Das es am Os liegt in meinen Fällen kann ich aussschließen, da eine neu-Aufsetzung nie etwas änderte. Ich glaube eine neu-Aufsetzung des Pc hat wenn dann nur den Desktopbetrieb wieder schneller gemacht. Jedoch nicht die Gamingperformance. Es muss meiner Meinung nach irgendetwas mit Verschleiß zu tuen haben. Anderst kann ich es nicht erklären.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. Oktober 2014)

Hardware wird durch Alterung nicht langsamer.
Entweder sie geht, oder nicht.
0 oder 1.
An oder aus.
Korrekt oder Fehler.
Mehr _kann_ übliche PC-Hardware nicht (Quantencomputer außen vor).

Möglicherweise ist die Hardware nahe am Hitzetod und drosselt den Takt, was dann aber an schlechten Reinigungsgewohnheiten liegt, oder die über die Zeit angesammelte Software macht dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung, also Betriebssystem und andere Programme.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2014)

GaryEich schrieb:


> Ich habe die Beobachtung gemacht das meine Pc immer mit der Zeit schlechter werden. Das es am Os liegt in meinen Fällen kann ich aussschließen, da eine neu-Aufsetzung nie etwas änderte. Ich glaube eine neu-Aufsetzung des Pc hat wenn dann nur den Desktopbetrieb wieder schneller gemacht. Jedoch nicht die Gamingperformance. Es muss meiner Meinung nach irgendetwas mit Verschleiß zu tuen haben. Anderst kann ich es nicht erklären.


 
Dann kannst du es dir halt nicht erklären. Deine These ist trotzdem Bullshit. Vielleicht liegt es ja an vernebelter Wahrnehmung durch akuten Sauerstoff- und Bewegungsmangel.


----------



## GaryEich (13. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du das ich blöd bin oder was? Etwas mehr Respekt bitte! Ich beobachte meinen Pc jeden Tag und meine fps permanent durch das Programm Razor Gamebooster. Da werden Zahlen angezeigt. Ich sage sicher nicht das die Performance sinkt mit der Zeit, weil ich Wahrnemungsstörung habe.

Zurück zum Thema, das mit der Tempertaur möchte ich genauer beobachten. Weiß jemand wie warm i7 4790k, asus z97-ar und gtx 780 ti sein müssen um perfekt zu arbeiten?


----------



## Cross-Flow (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe schon MediaMarkt PCs gesehen die 10 Jahre am Stück liefen, das einzige was mal gemacht wurde ist Neustart vom Admin Aus.

Da wird auch nichts langsamer und Co. 

Überhaupt ist das ne doofe Frage ob die Rechner 24/7 schaffen. Jedes Leitsystem was ich gesehen habe bis jetzt lief all die Jahre durch. Und das war keine "Serverhardware".

Geh mal auf ne x-beliebige Kläranlage oder Chemiebude, die werden dir zeigen unter welchen Umständen die PCs dort schon ne halbe Dekade laufen


----------



## Amon (14. Oktober 2014)

Also mein Rechner läuft wegen BOINC auch 24/7 und dass er weniger Leistung deswegen bringt habe ich noch nicht bemerkt.


----------



## keinnick (14. Oktober 2014)

GaryEich schrieb:


> Ich beobachte meinen Pc jeden Tag und meine fps permanent durch das Programm Razor Gamebooster. Da werden Zahlen angezeigt. Ich sage sicher nicht das die Performance sinkt mit der Zeit, weil ich Wahrnemungsstörung habe.



 Mit Verlaub, wenn sich Deine Beobachtungen auf dieses Programm stützen hilft nur eins: Schmeiß den Mist runter. Das ist nur Augenwischerei.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du den verdacht das das sich die Performance in Spielen über die zeitweg sich negativ verändert, überdenke die möglichen Ursachen.
Was hat sich in der Zeit seit Installation und "Messpunkt" verändert?
Oftmals ist es so das man sich über die Zeit den Rechner mit irgendwelchen Programmen die Platten und die registry so derart zumüllt das das Betriebsystem erstmal 2 Jahre benötigt um alle Hintergrundanwendungen zu verwalten. 

Ich bekomm beispielsweise immer einen Graus wenn ich meiner Mutter am Rechner mal helfen soll und den Browser öffnen.
50% des Bildschirms nehmen irgendwelche sinnfreien Toolbars ein.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (14. Oktober 2014)

Der i7 sollte unterhalb der 80 Grad Celsius bleiben, bei der Grafikkarte verhält es sich ähnlich. Beide vertragen höhere Temperaturen, laufen dann aber langsam in's Termperaturlimit und drosseln zunächst den Turbo-Takt, später auch den Basistakt.
Das Mainbaord wird i.d.R. nicht so warum, als dass man sich Gedanken machen müsste, da du keinen AMD-FX hast.

Schmeiß die Razer-Software bitte vom Rechner.
Die verschlimmbessert nur.
Wenn du dennoch eine Darstellung deiner FPS im Spiel möchtest, kannst du z.B. den MSI-Afterburner mit Overlay nutzen. Dann hast du auch Taktraten und Temperaturen der GPU im Auge.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2014)

GaryEich schrieb:


> Meinst du das ich blöd bin oder was? Etwas mehr Respekt bitte! Ich beobachte meinen Pc jeden Tag und meine fps permanent durch das Programm Razor Gamebooster. Da werden Zahlen angezeigt. Ich sage sicher nicht das die Performance sinkt mit der Zeit, weil ich Wahrnemungsstörung habe.


 
Wenn du so fragst: Ja. Du verbreitest dadurch Unwahrheiten, die andere Einsteiger in die Thematik verwirren und unnötig Unruhe stiften. Es ist technisch unmöglich sofern du vielleicht zweimal im Jahr den Staubsauger schwingst um die größten Wollratten aus dem Knecht zu entfernen. So entsteht das gefährliche Halbwissen, dass Leute mit Ahnung zum Facepalm bringt.


----------



## GaryEich (16. Oktober 2014)

Ok, dann ist Razor Gamebooster eben nicht das beste Programm zum Fps ablesen. Dann surfe ich noch tagtäglich im Internet und hab so 10 Programme instaliert die ich eben so brauche. Aber werden dadurch auch die Fps in einem Pc Spiel negativ beeinflusst, wenn alle Programme ausgeschaltet sind und man nur das Spiel grade spielt? Bei meinem alten Pc hatte ich öfter mal den ganzen Pc neu aufgesetzt und das hat wie gesagt bei der Spielperformence nichts nennenswertes verbessert.

Ich bin grade dabei das mit der Tempatur zu überprüfen. Gpu ist im 30 Grad Bereich. Cpu hab ich noch nicht getestet, da an der Cpu aber ein hier im Forum empholener Wasserkühler dran ist glaube ich jetzt nicht das die zu warm ist.

Wenn ich jetzt alles zusammenzähle, was ich alles gelesen habe hier im Thread, dann müsste ich therotisch mein Pc neu aufsetzen, reinigen und auf die Temperatur achten und dann ist der Pc wieder wie neu?


@nfsgame: Falls du wieder der Meinung bist das ich blöd bin oder ich hätte Wahrnehmungsstörungen etc pp. Fühl dich einfach nicht angesprochen von mir.


----------



## Cross-Flow (16. Oktober 2014)

Das was man hier liest ist teilweise übertrieben, Grade was sie Temperaturen angeht. 

Sind halt alles Freaks hier die optimieren wollen, von daher werden viele Themen heißer gemacht als sie eigentlich sind. 

Und ja wenn du Windows neu aufsetzt ist der Rechner wieder jungfräulich.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (16. Oktober 2014)

@Cross-Flow Da ich den PC des TE nicht kenne, weiß ich nicht, wie die Kühlung und deren Zustand aussieht. 
Wir hatten einige saudämliche amüsante Fälle von Kühlung hier im Forum - was Lüfteranordnung, Lüfterbestückung und Pflege betrifft - weswegen ich Probleme in diesem Bereich nicht von vornherein ausschließe.
Alternde Hardware hingegen schon, da ich durch mein Informatikstudium weiß, dass das schlichtweg nicht möglich ist.

Ob ich deswegen schon ein Optimierungsfreak bin... 

@TE Deine Grafikkarte hat 30 Grad Celsius im Lastbetrieb? Das erscheint mir arg niedrig für einen glaubwürdigen Wert.
Reinigen brauchst du den Rechner nur, wenn er arg verstaubt ist. Windows neu aufsetzen auch nur dann, wenn du den Rechner viele Jahre lang nutzt und nicht vernünftig aufräumst.


----------



## GaryEich (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab das programm Gpu-Z benutzt. hab ich bei chip gedownloadet. im normalen desktop betrieb nennt er mir sogar temperaturen unter 30 Grad.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (16. Oktober 2014)

Benutzt du eine Wasserkühlung?


----------



## GaryEich (16. Oktober 2014)

die Gpu hat nur ihrere eigenen Lüfter. meine Cpu hat einen Wasserkühler. ansonsten hab ich noch 3 Gehäuselüfter. ich lade mir mal cpu z runter spiele ne runde und gucke dann auf die Temperaturen von cpu und gpu. dann post ich sie wieder.


----------



## GaryEich (16. Oktober 2014)

So ich hab jetzt mal etwas gespielt und dann dieses Foto gemacht von SpeedFan. Allerdings war das hier noch keine Vollast.

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/temperaturenc9i8je4u7f.jpg

Kommt da jemandem der sich mit SpeedFan auskennt, etwas komisch vor?

Danke im vorraus.

Ps. Jedenfalls ist mein Pc erst 2-3 Wochen alt und er läuft nicht mehr so gut wie am ersten Tag. das steht fest.


----------



## hebo89 (17. Oktober 2014)

> Wenn ich jetzt alles zusammenzähle, was ich alles gelesen habe hier im Thread, dann müsste ich therotisch mein Pc neu aufsetzen, reinigen und auf die Temperatur achten und dann ist der Pc wieder wie neu?


Nicht ganz: Bei einer SSD kann ein Secure Erase helfen, die ursprünglichen Schreibraten wieder zu erreichen. (Ein Formatieren, wie ich hier im Thread gelesen hab, bringt dagegen nicht viel.)


Edit: 





> Ps. Jedenfalls ist mein Pc erst 2-3 Wochen alt und er läuft nicht mehr so gut wie am ersten Tag. das steht fest.


Hast dir vielleicht Schadsoftware eingefangen?
(Ich weiß, dass Autovergleiche gern gesehen sind: Mein Auto lief subjektiv am ersten Tag auch schneller als jetzt. Warum? Weil man sich relativ schnell gewöhnt. Vor allem an Geschwindigkeit.)


----------



## GaryEich (17. Oktober 2014)

Zunächst mal danke für deine Hilfe. Deine Idee mit der Schadsoftware, ist anscheinend eine echte Möglichkeit. Ich werde deswegen und wegen vieler anderer Möglichkeiten auf alle Fälle Pc wieder neu Aufsetzen.

Allerdings der Gedanke von dir mit der Gewöhnung trifft in meinem Fall definitiv nicht zu. Ich hab mich nicht an die Geschwindigkeit gewöhnt und dann deswegen größere Ansprüche bekommen oder ähnliches. Du musst es so sehen. Der Pc hat jetzt beim spielen sehr oft kleine Ruckler und läuft einfach nicht richtig rund (ich würde es als Laie, wie so eine Art Systemruckler beschreiben) und zusätzlich in manchen Situationen sinken die Fps unter 30 opder sogar unter 20, wo sie noch in den selben Situationen 3 Wochen vorher Problemlos über 30 blieben. Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt beide Probleme einigermaßen verständlich beschrieben.

Ich denke aufgrund der Post hier, kann ich NT Probleme (Effizienz etc.), Verschleiß und Überhitzung ausschließen. Da bleibt dann wohl nur noch das OS oder Viren als Übeltäter. Also eben neu Aufsetzen.


----------



## GaryEich (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den Pc neu aufgesetzt und er läuft wieder rund. Danke an alle für eure Hilfe.

Zu blöd das mein Pc immer so schnell zumüllt.


----------



## Baer.nap (22. Oktober 2014)

GaryEich schrieb:


> Ich hab den Pc neu aufgesetzt und er läuft wieder rund. Danke an alle für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Zu blöd das mein Pc immer so schnell zumüllt.



Dann tu was dagegen?


----------



## oelkanne (23. Oktober 2014)

1 Programm zum Temperaturen auslesen reicht völlig. Weniger ist oft mehr bei Windows. Hardwaremonitor zeigt so gut wie alles an.


----------



## alm0st (23. Oktober 2014)

Also um nochmal auf das Ausgangsthema zurück zu kommen: Dauerbetrieb ist (unter stabilen, für die Hardware normale Temperaturen) gar kein Thema. Im Gegenteil, häufiges ein- und ausschalten sorgt für kurze Spannungsspitzen (z.B. beim Anlaufen von HDDs, Lüftern oder bei WaKü-Pumpen) was die Bauteile ziemlich belasten kann. Je nach Häufigkeit der Zyklen. Darüber hinaus sind ständige Temperaturschwankung auch nicht das A und O. Das ist praktisch ähnlich wie bei Autos - Langstrecke besser als Kurzstrecke.

Achja, und deine gefühlten Performanceschwankungen können genau so durch Treiber-, System- oder Programmupdates ausgelöst werden. Einfach die Kiste sauber halten und alles unnötige zeitnah deinstallieren, dann haste auch lange ein stabiles System


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. Oktober 2014)

GaryEich schrieb:


> Ich hab den Pc neu aufgesetzt und er läuft wieder rund. Danke an alle für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Zu blöd das mein Pc immer so schnell zumüllt.


 
Öhm, sorry, aber vielleicht hast du einfach nur was verstellt. Gerade Vsync AN/AUS und Tripple Buffering AN/AUS wirken sich essentiell auf die FPS aus. Denn wenn z.B. Vsync aktiv ist und Triple Buffering aus, fällst du sofort auf 30 FPS, sobald du 60 FPS nicht mehr halten kannst. Wenn du jedoch meist 60 FPS hast und es nur kurzzeitig auf 59 dropt gehts schlagartig auf 30 und dann wieder auf 60 (innerhalb von nem Bruchteil einer Sekunde) und du hast deinen Ruckler... Der FPS Counter zeigt diesen extrem kurzen drop nicht an, da er zu träge reagiert. Wenn ständig zwischen 60 und 30 hin und her gewechselt wird kannst du sogar auch mal 45 FPS oder gar 50 und alle zwischenstufen angezeigt bekommen, je nachdem in welcher Frequenz der Wechsel zwischen 30 und 60 FPS stattfindet. Das zu erkennen ist nicht immer einfach...

Gehe bitte alle Grafikeinstellungen (auch im Treiber) durch und sei dir im Klaren, was JEDE einzelne Einstellung im DETAIL bewirkt. Denn ohne dieses wissen brauchen wir erst gar nicht anfangen zu diskutieren und haben den klassischen Fall "user = Problem".

Dass du ständig den PC aufsetzen musst, weil er unrund läuft ist eigentlich etwas, wodurch du dich selbst bloß stellst. Sorry, nimms nicht persönlich, aber ich sehs bei uns in der EDV abteilung. Unsere Azubis bringen es ständig fertig ihre PCs in langsame Krücken zu verwandeln, wer weis, was sie da anstellen. Je älter sie werden, desto seltener tritt das problem auf.  Es ist nunmal fakt, dass der PC nur das macht, was man ihm sagt. Das die Leute ständig ihre PCs systeme schrotten ist nunmal ein klassischer "anfänger" fehler der wohl aus der experimentierlust kommt... (Ansonsten müssten wir unsere Server wohl jedes Jahr neu aufsetzen, weil sie unrund laufen?!....)


Und gerade deine 30°C die deine GPU mit Luftkühlung haben soll sind äußerst unglaubwürdig, ja quasi unmöglich. Entweder ist der Sensor defekt oder es wurde der falsche wert ausgelesen. Überprüfe das, indem du mal mit dem Finger den Kühlkörper (und NUR diesen) unter last berührst. Wenn er nur lauwarm oder so gut wie gar nicht warm ist, hast du ca 30°C. Wenn er warm ist, dann sinds so um die 40-50°C wenn er heiß ist um die 60-70°C und wenn du das gefühl hast, du verbrennst dir die Finger, dann sinds ca 80-90°C. Ansonsten nochmal andere Programme zum auslesen ausprobieren... Und alleine schon wenn dem Zocken der Lüfter lauter wird, ist das für dich ein eindeutiges Signal, dass die GPU deutlich wärmer als 30°C sein MUSS. Also überprüfe das ganze mal etwas ausführlicher. Denn ein defekter Sensor kann auch dafür sorgen, dass die Lüftersteuerung nicht mehr funktioniert und der Lüfter auch gar nicht mehr hochdreht, dann hast du nen Leisen lüfter, ne anzeige, die dir nur 30°C anzeigt und ne Karte, die kurz vorm verglühen ist und den Takt drosselt (oder auch nicht^^) und folglich langsamer ist.


Zum langsamer werden des PCs aufgrund von Alterung: Ist grundsätzlich nicht möglich. Wer auch nur oberflächlich weiß wie ein PC und die verbaute Elektronik funktioniert, kommt auch zu diesem Schluss.
Das einzige was langsamer werden kann sind HDD und ggf die SSD. Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, nutzt sich die Hardware im Dauerbetrieb aufgrund der Wärme bzw. dem Stromfluss ab. Ist wie beim Auto. Nur weil es alt ist, wird es nicht langsamer, dafür eben anfälliger für Ausfälle. Das ist ein riesen Unterschied.


Also geh nochmal in dich und überleg mal genau an was es liegen könnte.


----------



## hebo89 (23. Oktober 2014)

@Laggy.NET: Schöner und ausführlicher Post! 

Kurze Anmerkung zu:


> Nur weil es alt ist, wird es nicht langsamer


Absolut und objektiv gemessen, hast du recht. Relativ bzw. subjektiv "gemessen" wird dein PC aber langsamer. Das hat folgende Gründe:
-neue Software wird für aktuelle Hardware entwickelt. Auf alter Hardware läuft die neue Software also langsamer. Ein Spiel das 2000 raus kam, lief auf einem PC von 2000 schneller, als ein aktuelles Spiel auf der alten Kiste.
-wir gewöhnen uns an Geschwindigkeit
-neue Hardware kommt raus und stellt die alte in den "Schatten". Wer einmal mit einer SSD gearbeitet hat und danach wieder mit einer HDD kennt das Gefühl. Der alte Rechner ist immer noch so schnell wie vorher, nur wir wissen, dass es schneller geht.


----------



## mmayr (23. Oktober 2014)

Temperaturen checken, in dem man aus dem Spiel rausgeht, bringt nichts. Temps müssen ingame beobachtet oder eben mitgeloggt werden.


----------



## GaryEich (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Temperatur war vorher kein Problem, wenn sie jetzt eins ist wäre irgendwie merkwürdig.
Ich würd es gerne die Tempertaur weiter beobachten, mit welchem Programm kann ich prüfen ob die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert? Weil lauter wurde bisjetzt kein Lüfter so das ich was gemerkt hätte.

Es geht ja darum das ich nichts verändert habe am Pc und am Spiel, was irgendwelche einstellungen betrifft. und trotzdem innerhalb weniger Wochen der Pc nicht mehr so gut lief beim spielen wie vorher. V Sync ist mir bei mir noch nie angewesen in den Spieleinstellungen hab extra nochmal überprüft. Ich weiß auch garnicht was es bewirkt, was bewirkt es eigentlich? Müsste meine Hardware das nicht schaffen wenn ich es anschalte?

Ich könnte bestimmt an den Grafik und Textur Einstellungen etwas ändern was die Fps erhöht, aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache. Er lief ja vorher wunderbar mit haargenau den selben Einstellunegn, das ist ja das Problem.

Mich haben 2 Sachen gestört. 1. Manche Situationen hat er vorher mit über 30 Fps gemeistert wo er plötzlich nur noch im 20iger oder sogar im 10er Bereich ist. 2. Das Spiel lief unabhängig jetzt von den Fps irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig rund, aber das waren nicht die Fps, dieses unrunde war auch dann wenn er über 60 Fps gewesen ist. Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll. Das sind so Ruckler die ich eher als Systemruckler beschreiben würde.

Könnte der Pc durch Viren oder ähnliches, oder durch zugemüllte regestry oder ähnliches, sowas hervorrufen beim spielen, wie das was ich beschrieben habe?


----------



## Bulldogge666 (25. Oktober 2014)

VSync drosselt deine fps auf 60 bez. meistens 59/60. Das hat verschiedene Vorteile: -weniger Spulenfiepen
                                                                                                                  -"stabilere" fps (natürluch nur solange die 60 fps gehalten werden können)
                                                                                                                  -vermutlich weniger Strom/Abwärme (Vermutung von mir !)

Gab es bei dem Spiel vlt. einen Patch ? Bei Sniperelite 3 kann man jetzt von Mantle profitieren (macht bei mir 4 fps aus^^), möglicherweise wurde da intern was geändert.


----------



## GaryEich (25. Oktober 2014)

ja dann könnte es auch daran liegen, das sie an den Spieldateien was rumgepatcht haben oder so. Es ist nämlich ein Onlinegame und bei denen hat man eh oft Serverbedingte laggs.

Also wenn V Sync die Fps auf 60 limitiert, hat es auf jedenfall den Vorteil von weniger Wärme. Weil er Pc dann ja nicht unnötig auf über 100 oder so geht. Würde ich mal sagen. Allerdings gibt es bei meinem Spiel einmal die V sync option die bei mir immer aus ist. und zusätzlich haben die noch eine extra option wo man seine fps auf 120,60,30 oder auto limitieren kann. Ist doch dann eigentlich haaargenau das selbe?


----------



## Bulldogge666 (25. Oktober 2014)

Das kann ich dir so genau nicht sagen. Ich denke das eine ist Spielintern und V Sync gibts bei vielen Spielen. Bei LoL kann man die fps limitieren und/ oder Vsync nutzen. Das verhindert auch "Ruckler" wenn die fps von 200 mal auf 120 fallen.


----------



## GaryEich (26. Oktober 2014)

ich hab das mit der temperatur grade nochmal ausgibig überprüft, die cpu hab ich getestet mit prime95 und open hardware monitor, die cpu temperatur lag unter vollast nach 30 minuten bei maximal 74 grad. an der cpu temperatur kann es also nicht liegen?

die temperatur der gpu habe ich mit mit dem gpu tweak tool überwacht beim spielen, max wert war 54 Grad.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (27. Oktober 2014)

Übertaktest du mit dem Boxed-Kühler ? Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass Haswell bei 75°C drosseln (ohne Gewähr), aber du wirst in Spielen niemals diesen Wert erreichen. Prime ist da ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Lade dir doch mal HWMonitor herunter. Dann kannst du ein paar Stunden zocken und siehst die Maximalwerte. Grakas drosseln normalerweise zwischen 90 und 100°C. 54° sind garnichts, die neuen Maxwells lassen da nichtmal die Lüfter an^^.


----------



## GaryEich (28. Oktober 2014)

nein ich benutze wasserkühler für den cpu und übertakte immoemnt nicht. ich hab doch hardwaremonitor benutzt um cpu temp zu überwachen. und für gpu auch + gpu tweak tool.

weiß jemand wie ich benutzerfreundlich ganz easy ein i7 4790k mit einem asus z97-ar board übertakten kann?

gruß


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Oktober 2014)

------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi GaryEich

Ich biete dir an deinen Rechner zu übertakten und zu optimieren !

Klicke dazu auf meinen Signatur Link "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak"
Lese dazu bitte den Startpost genau durch !

Wenn Interesse besteht, schreib mir bitte in diesen Thread.

Gruß
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bulldogge666 (28. Oktober 2014)

GaryEich schrieb:


> nein ich benutze wasserkühler für den cpu und übertakte immoemnt nicht. ich hab doch hardwaremonitor benutzt um cpu temp zu überwachen. und für gpu auch + gpu tweak tool.
> 
> weiß jemand wie ich benutzerfreundlich ganz easy ein i7 4790k mit einem asus z97-ar board übertakten kann?
> 
> gruß


 

Ein Wasserkühler und 74° ? Ich hab zwar nur den i5 4690k, aber mit meiner Mittelklasse-Luftkühlung habe ich bei Prime je nach Gehäuselüfterdrehzahl 60-67°C. Und das ohne maximale Drehzahl auf dem Himalaya.

Der Thread von Mehlstaub ist wirklich klasse, ich bin hier im Forum immer wieder überrascht.


----------

